

Peer Networks and Health Innovation   - kategleason
https://speakerdeck.com/nickgrossman/peer-networks-and-health-innovation

======
zaroth
You think SpeakerDeck could put the forward and back buttons a few pixels
apart so smartphone and tablet users would have a prayer of being able to
navigate through a deck?

Am I missing something or is it really impossible to advanced through the
pages with a smartphone?

EDIT: Ah hah, 'Download to PDF'

